# Shovel Nose



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I suppose I should blame all this garden RR madness on our family cruise to Alaska in 2007, where we rode the White Pass on our day in Skagway. Many thousands of hobby dollars later, I decided to pay homage to that trip and try something new by scratchbuilding a 1:20 GE Shovel Nose.










My approach uses a cord cut from some 4" diameter ABS pipe for the roof and nose. The tedious cutting and filing for the windows in the nose persuaded me to make a make a mold (which I'll attempt with Richard K this weekend) so I can make additional units in the future, likewise with the truck sideframes. The roof panels were made from thin sheet stryrene glued down, after which I drilled a million holes for the nails that represent bolts and the wire lift rings. The hump in the back (someone on the White Pass fan email list speculates it is an air heater to cope with the brutally low winter temps) was made from styrene, curved tin and an O scale roof walkway used for the grills. Various vents were made from nails and wood and styrene scraps. The body sides to come will be styrene.








The chasis is a piece of wood supporting my boomin' sound system - a Small Scale Railways Alco soundcard. The PVC tube sounding chamber was an idea I got from Ray on this forum - greatly improves the sound quality and bass. The trucks are made from basswood and Sierra Valley wheelsets - bearings are nylon. The side frames I have yet to cast will go over the wood trucks. Tanks are pieces of tubing with ends made from carriage bolts. More pics to come as the project progresses!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You are off to a good start, good to see more scratchbuilding. In these hard economic times, I imagine fewer items will be offered by the companies and guys will have to build more.


----------



## fianet (Apr 21, 2015)

*WP&YR Shovelnose*

Are you willing to sell one of the shells.

I too got the bug for a shovelnose after riding the train out of skagway during a cruise.

Although I do not possess the skills at this time to create the shell, I definately could paint one and put it on an LGB six axle chassis.

Gordon Huber
gordon at fianet dot com


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a good start on an interesting loco. I rode that train a few years ago. There were so many passengers for each time period that they had three trains on the noon run. I was in the middle train which made for some great photo ops above and below. I'll be watching your progress with interest.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

What neat and unique project. Hope you keep us updated with progress.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Did anyone else notice that the original posts were made over SIX YEARS ago.... and that the OP NEVER posted any follow on to the start of the project?


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Dr Rivet said:


> Did anyone else notice that the original posts were made over SIX YEARS ago.... and that the OP NEVER posted any follow on to the start of the project?


*DOH!!!!*

I did not notice that, just a neat project.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Did anyone else notice that the original posts were made over SIX YEARS ago


Well, proves that Google Search still works after 6 years! Good catch.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*Here's a link* to another model of the White Pass's Shovelnose. As much as it pains me to admit a model of a diesel looks great, this one looks great!

Later,

K


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a narrow gauge diesel, that's kind of different... LOL!

Robert


----------

